# Bolt action detachable magazine conversion



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've got a Ruger M77 223 and today I was thinking or dreaming about a way to make it detachable magazine fed instead of the internal box design.

Does anyone know if there is a conversion kit avaliable to do this modification.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I know it can be done. There are some kits that allow you to shoot longer bullets. I seen one time a guy had a mod that allowed a person to use AR-15 mags. He just used 20rd mags but he said when shooting fox he would just bring the 20 with him and never had to worry about running out of ammo. The problem with AR mags is your AOL will be limited to the mag and not your chaimber.

I am sure that build was probably a little more involved than just a bottom metal swap.

Chuck Norris destroyed the periodic table, because Chuck Norris only recognizes the element of surprise.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thats something like what I'm looking for, using the ar mags. If I had access to a machine shop I could probably get it done.


----------

